

Show HN: Create recommendation guides for friends - palidanx
http://www.llamalist.com

======
thecolorblue
This is a great start. The user profiles are a nice touch and it definitely
solves the problem.

I can see how a developer would see this as a perfect way to organize tours,
but I don't think is how non-developers would organize them. For example, I
think of a guide to a city as one big collection of places, organized into
categories, rather than seperate lists of places. I think a map on the guides
page with all of the places from all of this lists would be very useful. I
also feel that lists should have an order to them, so someone could visit one
after another, like a tour of the city. The site could use some general polish
as well. I think this would be a good site to be responsive, as it would be
useful on a phone.

Other than that, I think its great. The analytics integration (keeping track
of views) is pretty cool. Is that using third party analytics or did you
create your own?

~~~
palidanx
Thanks for the feedback! I definitely will think about the new hierarchy you
mentioned.

As for the analytics integration, the site is running in Rails 4, and is using
the impressionist gem
[https://rubygems.org/gems/impressionist](https://rubygems.org/gems/impressionist)

------
palidanx
I created a website where you can creation recommendation travel guides for
friends.

For example, if you were to ever visit Orange County, that guide would
hopefully give you an overview of the city.

Any feedback or comments would be appreciated!

------
rdvrk
Nice idea! Your server crashed before I could test the site fully, but I did
find a tiny css bug: [http://imgur.com/kSliFCL](http://imgur.com/kSliFCL)
(Chrome 40.0.2214.85 beta (64-bit), OS X Yosemite)

~~~
palidanx
Yikes! Sorry I'm rebooting my vps now!

~~~
palidanx
Ok site is back up! Sorry about that!

~~~
rdvrk
I still like what you're doing here, but I feel that data entry should be more
user friendly, more dynamic. As it is, it looks like something you would use
for the backend, like an improved version of phpmyadmin. Tagging would be
useful. It would also be great if you could pull more content from the linked
websites and maybe base the design around shorter descriptions. Shorter
content, which I assume would be more common than detailed guides, makes the
pages look kinda empty.

Hope it helps. I'm only writing this because I'd probably use the service if
it gets more polish. Oh, and it would be nice if I could make my guides
private, so that I could use the site not only for past journeys, but for
planning as well.

~~~
palidanx
Thanks for the feedback! You are right, I am grabbing the extra data from the
linked websites, but I don't think it is displaying properly.

I'll also add a private field as mentioned. For tags, would you want to tag
both guides and lists or just one of them?

~~~
rdvrk
Both, I guess. If the user is searching for a romantic location, then it's a
guide tag. If he knows where he is going already, or if it just isn't a themed
trip (other examples for themed trips: art, nightlife, family, outdoors...)
then list tags (or even list item tags) are more useful.

~~~
palidanx
Ah sounds good. Btw I fixed the problem where some data wasn't showing (the
lists should show more location now). Also I added the capability of private
guides.

------
fiatjaf
Travels? You didn't say travels in the headline. I want to recommend books,
movies, recipes, things to do in their own street. My friends sometimes
deserve a bit of my wisdom.

~~~
palidanx
Ah apologies on the headline. Initially the site was for all recommendations,
but I just tweaked it to be more location specific.

So I'm just kind of curious, on the site you would create recommendation lists
outside of guides? Currently on how the site is set-up is for lists to exist
in a guide, but I'm thinking of breakdown that up.

